# Just for fun, Sorry Hans... :)



## Rodney Money (Aug 3, 2017)

Just found this:


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 3, 2017)

thats funny.


----------



## rottoy (Aug 3, 2017)

I've got a fever, and the only prescription is more steel drums, sitar and accordion!


----------



## rottoy (Aug 3, 2017)

This one's great too.


----------



## Guffy (Aug 3, 2017)

Someone went nuts with this


----------



## Rodney Money (Aug 3, 2017)

Fugdup said:


> Someone went nuts with this



LOL! The last one on that clip.


----------



## MarcusD (Aug 3, 2017)

Hahaha! The car horn got me, no idea why. Funny!


----------



## rottoy (Aug 3, 2017)

The one where he hits the keys and it's the same drum hit over and over again 

Edit: Okay, the last one in the compilation was too damn funny.


----------



## MarcusD (Aug 3, 2017)

I couldn't resist, when I heard Hans talk about this I just had to add some beeps in...


----------



## Rodney Money (Aug 3, 2017)

MarcusD said:


> I couldn't resist, when I heard Hans talk about this I just had to add some beeps in...



Haha! Love it. Great timing.


----------



## Guffy (Aug 3, 2017)

Had to contribute


----------



## Smikes77 (Aug 3, 2017)

MarcusD said:


> I couldn't resist, when I heard Hans talk about this I just had to add some beeps in...




Bahahahahahahahahhahahahhaha!!!!!

More beeps!


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Aug 4, 2017)

The "dodgy question" bit should become a standard meme on forums whenever someone asks something controversial.


----------



## Rodney Money (Aug 4, 2017)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> The "dodgy question" bit should become a standard meme on forums whenever someone asks something controversial.


----------



## mc_deli (Aug 4, 2017)

Fugdup said:


> Someone went nuts with this



1:40 for the win!


----------



## ctsai89 (Aug 5, 2017)

hahahhahaha


----------



## Rob (Aug 5, 2017)

Haha thank you!


----------



## Illico (Aug 6, 2017)

.....I need a break. Thanks


----------

